# Remi- Retrieve work w/ quail



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We got to keep one of the dead quail from his last training sessions so we've kept it in the freezer. We're working on him doing a direct retrieve instead of avoiding us with his prize. :laugh: 

He did pretty well tonight!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic it looks like he is really learning fast!!! :biggrin: I'lll have to hire you guys to get tobi to retrieve something!!! *begs*


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like he's doing great! :clap2:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Remi is so smart!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woot, good job, Remi!


----------

